# openoffice vs. ximian

## soigres

che differenza c'è?

io devo utilizzare soprattutto Impress... per caso sapete dirmi in quale delle due versioni è migliore (se ha senso chiederlo)?

a parte che ora sta uscendo la versione 2.0 e ci saranno cambiamenti... vedremo... sono previste chissà quali funzionalità per LaTeX??

ciao

----------

## furlan

Non usando Ximian, non vorrei dirti una stupidaggine, ma dovrebbero essere equivalenti (al max Ximian è meno aggiornato) la sostanziale differenza è che Ximian è implementato meglio in Gnome, dato che fanno parte della stessa software house  :Very Happy:  .

Per sicurezza comunque usa OOo.

Se per caso sbaglio contraddicetemi pure...  :Twisted Evil: 

Ciao

----------

## GuN_jAcK

io mi sono trovato bene solo con OOo... sopratutto è compatibile con moltissimi formati... anche in ufficio lo usiamo e devo ammettere che ancora nessuno si è lamentato  :Smile: 

----------

## dappiu

openoffice-ximian è più eye-candy, al suo avvio invece di vedere la splash di OOo c'è una simpatica splash con il logo di gentoo e le icone sono state cambiate. A parte questo credo sia uguale  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

Ma versione ximianized si integra meglio con gnome  :Wink: 

----------

## Ghostraider

Ma a livello di aggiornamento del pacchetto OpenOffice è più aggiornato ? o sono identiche le due release ?

----------

## dappiu

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> Ma a livello di aggiornamento del pacchetto OpenOffice è più aggiornato ? o sono identiche le due release ?

 

I numeri versione sono diversi, in realtà viene solo modificato OOo

----------

## Ghostraider

 *dappiu wrote:*   

>  *Ghostraider wrote:*   Ma a livello di aggiornamento del pacchetto OpenOffice è più aggiornato ? o sono identiche le due release ? 
> 
> I numeri versione sono diversi, in realtà viene solo modificato OOo

 

Cioè in pratica ximian-openoffice è solo una specie di estensione per openoffice che si integra meglio con gnome, ma di fatto i sorgenti delle due release sono gli stessi ?

----------

## n3m0

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> Cioè in pratica ximian-openoffice è solo una specie di estensione per openoffice che si integra meglio con gnome, ma di fatto i sorgenti delle due release sono gli stessi ?

 

Si, al 99% è così.

Sottolineo il fatto che si integra meglio anche con KDE, se viene compilata con la USE "ooo-kde".

Oltre a prenderne tema, colori e icone, anche gli open/save dialog vengono rimpiazzati con quelli nativi KDE.

----------

## gutter

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sottolineo il fatto che si integra meglio anche con KDE, se viene compilata con la USE "ooo-kde".
> 
> Oltre a prenderne tema, colori e icone, anche gli open/save dialog vengono rimpiazzati con quelli nativi KDE.

 

Vero il famoso ooo che avrei dovuto vedere se qualcuno mi avesse mandato gli screenshot  :Razz: 

----------

## n3m0

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Vero il famoso ooo che avrei dovuto vedere se qualcuno mi avesse mandato gli screenshot 

 

Screenshot che avresti ricevuto se mai la compilazione fosse andata a buon fine  :Sad: 

----------

## soigres

per installare ximian su gnome non serve quindi fare ooo-gnome o cose simili, giusto?

----------

## GhePeU

basta avere la use +gnome e lanciare "emerge openoffice-ximian"

1.3.8 è l'attuale versione del patchset ximian, che viene applicato sul codice di openoffice 1.1.4 standard, quindi una volta compilato e lanciato la versione che verrà riportata sarà 1.1.4, non 1.3.8

attenzione ad impostare la variabile LINGUAS="it" per la versione italiana

le patch ximian sono state quasi tutte (o forse tutte?) integrate durante lo sviluppo di oo 2.0, almeno l'ultima beta infatti ha l'integrazione gnome (non ho verificato per kde)

----------

## gutter

 *soigres wrote:*   

> per installare ximian su gnome non serve quindi fare ooo-gnome o cose simili, giusto?

 

Non ho capito bene che vuoi dire  :Question: 

Se ti riferisci a:

```

    *  x11-themes/ximian-artwork

      Latest version available: 0.2.29.0.6.3

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 3,735 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.ximian.com/xd2/

      Description: Ximian Desktop's GTK, Galeon, GDM, Metacity, Nautilus, XMMS themes, icons and cursors.

      License:     GPL-2
```

questo è solo un tema.

----------

## soigres

no no... non intendevo artwork

sentite ma si possono installare i singoli software (impress mi interessa in particolare) senza dover installare tutto? vedo che in gentoo-portage non c'è il singolo pacchetto impress

 *GhePeU wrote:*   

> basta avere la use +gnome e lanciare "emerge openoffice-ximian"
> 
> 1.3.8 è l'attuale versione del patchset ximian, che viene applicato sul codice di openoffice 1.1.4 standard, quindi una volta compilato e lanciato la versione che verrà riportata sarà 1.1.4, non 1.3.8
> 
> attenzione ad impostare la variabile LINGUAS="it" per la versione italiana
> ...

 linguas? in make.conf?Last edited by soigres on Sat Apr 02, 2005 9:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gutter

 *soigres wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sentite ma si possono installare i singoli software (impress mi interessa in particolare) senza dover installare tutto? vedo che in gentoo-portage non c'è il singolo pacchetto impress

 

No.

----------

## Guglie

 *soigres wrote:*   

> linguas? in make.conf?

 

si

LINGUAS="it"

----------

## soigres

ma questo linguas serve per tutte le applicazioni?

----------

## Onip

no, da quello che ne so io solo per ooo. ad esempio per "italianizzare" kde la variabile da settare è LANGUAGE

----------

## soigres

e per gnome? ci sarà una variabile per italianizzare un po' tutto quello che si può italianizzare, no?

----------

## n3m0

 *soigres wrote:*   

> e per gnome? ci sarà una variabile per italianizzare un po' tutto quello che si può italianizzare, no?

 

Per far sì che, in tempo di post-compilazione, tutti i programmi che supportano il locale, possano essere presentati in Italiano, il tuo ambiente deve contenere la seguente variabile: 

```
LANG="it_IT@euro"
```

.

Alcuni programmi, come OO.o, per supportare un determinato locale, necessitano di essere compilati con un particolare variabile di ambiente settata (che consiglio aggiungere alla fine del file /etc/make.conf): 

```
LINGUAS="it"    # for kde

LANGUAGE="39"   # for OO.o
```

Per far si che KDE supporti i vari locale, bisogna installare kde-i18n.

Gnome, se ancora non fosse chiaro, viene compilata sempre con il supporto per tutti i locale, quindi ti basta avere l'ambiente configurato correttamente, come suggerito nelle prime righe di questa mia risposta.

----------

## soigres

quindi io che uso gnome:

```
LANG="it_IT@euro" # per tutto

LANGUAGE="39"     # per ooo ximian
```

in make.conf

giusto? GIUSTO!!!

----------

## silian87

cmq non so che senso avra' openoffice-ximian con il nuovo OOo 2, che avra' interfaccie native per tutto...

----------

## n3m0

 *soigres wrote:*   

> quindi io che uso gnome:
> 
> ```
> LANG="it_IT@euro" # per tutto
> 
> ...

 

Nien.

```
LANGUAGE="39"     # per ooo ximian
```

 in make.conf

```
LANG="it_IT@euro"
```

 deve stare nell'ambiente. 

Quindi, a seconda delle tue esigenze/gusti, setti quella variabile in uno dei seguenti file: 

- /etc/profile

- $HOME/.bashrc # solo i programmi eseguiti nell'ambiente dell'utente nella cui HOME è presente quella VAR nel fiel .bashrc, saranno localizzati

- crei un file sotto /etc/env.d/ dove setti la var

----------

## n3m0

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> cmq non so che senso avra' openoffice-ximian con il nuovo OOo 2, che avra' interfaccie native per tutto...

 

Io ho provato il binario di OO.o 2 e più di prendere un "po'" dello stile/tema in uso, non mi pare che faccia.

La ximianized prende anche le icone, prende meglio il tema e per KDE usa gli open/save dialog nativi di KDE, che quelli di OO.o sono un po' bruttarelli.

----------

## lavish

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Io ho provato il binario di OO.o 2 e più di prendere un "po'" dello stile/tema in uso, non mi pare che faccia.
> 
> La ximianized prende anche le icone, prende meglio il tema e per KDE usa gli open/save dialog nativi di KDE, che quelli di OO.o sono un po' bruttarelli.

 

La sparo.. non è perchè bisogna compilare oo-2 per avere lo stesso effetto della ximianized?

----------

## n3m0

 *lavish wrote:*   

> La sparo.. non è perchè bisogna compilare oo-2 per avere lo stesso effetto della ximianized?

 

Non saprei, ma personalmente ne dubito.

----------

## GhePeU

 *soigres wrote:*   

> quindi io che uso gnome:
> 
> ```
> LANG="it_IT@euro" # per tutto
> 
> ...

 

no devi usare LINGUAS come ti ho scritto prima, LANGUAGE non è più usato nemmeno da openoffice

----------

## soigres

```
LINGUAS="39"     # per ooo ximian
```

varrà anche per la 2.0? a quando per gli ebuild non masked?

----------

## soigres

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> LANG="it_IT@euro"
> ```
> ...

 ok, mettimao che voglia metterlo in /etc/profile: ho visto il file e non penso basti aggiungerci quella riga... come devo fare?

----------

## n3m0

 *soigres wrote:*   

> ok, mettimao che voglia metterlo in /etc/profile: ho visto il file e non penso basti aggiungerci quella riga... come devo fare?

 

export LANG="it_IT@euro"

----------

